# Brass Wreck Damage



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone been on the Brass Wreck lately? I've heard that some SOB has been dredging the area to salvage brass plate. Obviously this has the potential to destroy one of our best dive/fish sites.


----------

